# Awful bus service



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Am I not doings homework! The bus service from Pedreguer to Arenel Javea is awful, it's lengthy with changes, does any1 know if the land tram runs from the old town to the Arenel and how much, I need to get to Arenel daily!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Am I not doings homework! The bus service from Pedreguer to Arenel Javea is awful, it's lengthy with changes, does any1 know if the land tram runs from the old town to the Arenel and how much, I need to get to Arenel daily!


do you mean the tourist trolley train thing?

I'm pretty sure that just runs along the seafront & back again


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks I'm not so sure the trolley bus is even running this year!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Thanks I'm not so sure the trolley bus is even running this year!


it's privately run - my daughter goes to school with the owner

it would be an expensive way of getting to work though

buses run every half an hour from the town to the Arenal though - or it might be every 15 minutes now that it's summer - they're reliable too


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's privately run - my daughter goes to school with the owner


A young entrepreneur ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> A young entrepreneur ?


more coffee required :ranger:

the owner's daughter..... or maybe son :confused2:

the child of the family, anyway


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Lol! bus every half hour from old town to Arenel, I checked yesterday, to add to the dilemma they stop at 9.25.pm.. bus company need sacking!
> Ummm why is it a simple thing like getting a bus needs so much of my time & research put in to it, I can only guess it goes with the territory SPAIN.😊


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Lol! bus every half hour from old town to Arenel, I checked yesterday, to add to the dilemma they stop at 9.25.pm.. bus company need sacking!
> Ummm why is it a simple thing like getting a bus needs so much of my time & research put in to it, I can only guess it goes with the territory SPAIN.😛


So, it *does* run every half hour?
And that's not frequent enough for your needs?

Doesn't seem so bad to me...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

agua642 said:


> agua642 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! bus every half hour from old town to Arenel, I checked yesterday, to add to the dilemma they stop at 9.25.pm.. bus company need sacking!
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, it *does* run every half hour?
> And that's not frequent enough for your needs?
> 
> Doesn't seem so bad to me...


yes, every half an hour regular as clockwork - totally reliable

from next week ( Monday I think ) they run til midnight through the summer - once an hour though from the 9pm one


I don't see why you'd need more.... especially when even in high season they're never full


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> You wanna try and catch a bus in my town in the UK - unreliable, dirty, always stuck in traffic, they go the very long route and above all extortionately expensive. It would cost me £3 to get into town (a mile away) from my home and takes around 40 minutes
> 
> Jo


Here in my little UK hamlet we have a bus, it runs 3 time a day, and goes to the nearest train station 20 minutes away (one way) or the nearest town other way ( 20 minutes) where you have to change to another bus which I believe runs hourly ti another town, where you change again to go to a Main town, but then where I live the Post office is in the PUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The train to London from here £47 return peak £38 off peak -

Its not all beer and skittles here, I dont think this is a Spanish thing, its just a thing

I


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For the most part buses in Spain run when there are passengers who want to use them - going to work/school and back again with maybe the odd shoppers' bus a couple of times a week. This is not like UK where,* if there is a bus service* it will run every so often (10 min, 20 min, half hour, hourly, every to hours) whether there is anybody to travel or not - 90% of the time the journeys are run at a loss. The alternative in the UK is* there are no buses* thanks to MT stopping local councils providing public services.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cambio said:


> Here in my little UK hamlet we have a bus, it runs 3 time a day, and goes to the nearest train station 20 minutes away (one way) or the nearest town other way ( 20 minutes) where you have to change to another bus which I believe runs hourly ti another town, where you change again to go to a Main town, but then where I live the Post office is in the PUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The train to London from here £47 return peak £38 off peak -
> 
> ...


You are very lucky, for many, the bus service has been axed completely


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

didn't realise they ran until midnight in summer, im assuming that's route from Arenel-old town.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> didn't realise they ran until midnight in summer, im assuming that's route from Arenel-old town.


not sure - the timetable is on every bus stop though

remember that if you're going town - Arenal the stated time is the time it leaves the town, & if you're going Arenal - town, the stated time is when it leaves Tosalet


----------

